# Willing to star violin at 22



## KnulpJose

I want to learn a second instrument (I play bass guitar) and I was choosing between clarinet and violin. Violin won, love the sound and love Paganini! :devil: hehe, anyway, any suggestions? I'm 22 and I sometimes think I might not get the level I expect, I want to play really well, or better than that. Do you know any famous violinist who started late? That might help, I'm just trying to brake my mental barriers here. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jaws

I am told that there is a professional violinist in the UK who didn't start until they were 29. Will that do?


----------



## KnulpJose

Well I found out that Terje Moe Hansen started at 19 and it really helped. Any other suggestions?


----------

